# 2009 color scheme?



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

In an ad (in French magazine of Sportcommunication) I saw a 586 in Gold/white colors. Just like 2008 pro team colors, but then with gold instead of black.

Is there some one around who could confirm this is the 2009 color scheme. Or is this just a one off paintjob for the ad?

PS sorry I don't have a scanner, so I can't show you the picture.


----------

